# Saturday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

*Bold* = C-band in-the-clear OTA network feeds. 
*Blue* = DirecTV EI feeds. 
*Red* = Superstation feeds.

*10:10am PT -*
Rockies *(KWGN)* @ Mets *(WPIX)*

*10:15am PT -*
Cardinals *(KPLR)* @ Reds *(FSN Cincinnati & EI 754)*

*11:20am PT -*
Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) @ Cuibs *(FSN Chicago & EI 755)*

*1:05pm PT -*
Blue Jays (TSN) @ A's *(FSN Bay Area & EI 756)*

*3:15pm PT -*
Orioles *(O's TV)* @ Devil Rays *(FSN Florida & EI 757)*

*4:05pm PT -*
Indians *(FSN Ohio & EI 758)* @ Royals (No TV) 
Yankees (YES) @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota) & *EI 760*
D'Backs (KTVK) @ Phillies (WPSG) 
Astros *(KNWS)* @ Pirates (No TV) 
Dodgers *(FSN West 2 & EI 759)* @ Marlins *(WPXN)*
Padres (Ch 4 Padres) @ Braves *(WTBS)*
Giants (KTVU) @ Expos (No TV)

*5:05pm PT -*
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ Rangers *(FSN Southwest & EI 761)*

*6:05pm PT -*
Red Spx (NESN) @ Mariners *(FSN Northwest & EI 762)*

*7:05pm PT -*
White Sox *(WGN)* @ Angels *(FSN West & EI 763)*


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Brewers/Cubs rained out. DH on 9/2


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Thanks! I was just about to post it. It's a DH at 1:05pm ET on Mon., 9/2/02


----------

